# Salmon oil?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. I went to the pet store and looked at the salmon oil caps.. and they are $36 for 80 of them.. and then I went to a HUMAN pharmacy and they were $12 for 200.. are they the same general idea?

And how often to give? I don't feed fish often as my dog doesn't like it.. 

He is a sheltie pup btw.

And is it ok for cats as well?


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

There are tiers when it comes to the quality of fish oil just like with any other product. Purity, the way it's processed, etc. Walmart sells it for $6.00 for a twin pack of 100 capsules each and Nordic Naturals has it for $30.00 for 100 capsules which is considered to be pharmacuetical grade.

I use Wholistic Canine Salmon oil but unfortunately I can't vouch for it as being better than others because I've never used any other brand. Just keep in mind that fish oils that are specifically formulated for pets usually already has the correct ratio of vitamin E added so the omega 3's and 6's can be readily absorbed.

If you're using a fish oil formulated for human use, be sure to add about 5 IU's of vitamin E per pound of the dog's weight. Cheers.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Somewhere on the net there is a great website with great info on supplement quality but I don't have it. I do trust human grade supplements over pet grade as well. The human grade fish oil capsules I used for years did have vitamin E added.

I use this protocol to feed fish oil. 
DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we get our salmon oil from costco, wild alaskan salmon oil....and we take it, the dogs take it...our bro from australia takes it. it's human grade; and, whilst not regulated by the fda, i would rather take my chances on this one than ones made for dogs.

i do feed fish to my dogs. they don't get salmon because we live in the pacific northwest...so they get salmon oil.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Grizzly Salmon Oil*

Works well. My Bully had thinning fur and flaky skin but not anymore....










http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

I use Sea Pet's fish oil with vitamin E every day for both my cats and dog and their skin and coat are very healthy. Sea Pet's products are very pure (molecularly distilled) and since it is a good idea to supplement vitamin E when offering fish/salmon oil, this formulation is very convenient. I used to feed capsules but find this liquid (which lasts a long time in the fridge) to be easier.

More info at Mercury free fish oil| fish oil with omega 3 fatty acids| fish oil dosage| best fish oil| omega 3 fish oil for dogs| omega 3 fish oil and cholesterol| Icelandic fish oil| fish oil dose -

I buy it online from EntirelyPets Discount Pet meds Pet Supplies & Flea Medicine

No commercial interest on my part.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why do all bulldogs I see lay like that :biggrin:?

Should I give one per day? One per week? And again does anyone know if they are safe for cats as well?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*The Grizzly Salmon Oil*



bishopthesheltie said:


> Why do all bulldogs I see lay like that :biggrin:?
> 
> Should I give one per day? One per week? And again does anyone know if they are safe for cats as well?


You can use for your cat as well. The dosage is different for them though mostly because of weight I believe. I apologize I haven't looked into offering it to cats. You do introduce it slowly with quarter to half pumps at a time over a week or two. I don't give it to my cat although he does like to lick the dog bowl so I may start offering it to him. The dosages are on the back of the bottle of the Grizzly, I keep mine in the fridge.

ps...those are Bully "frog legs" he likes the cool floor on his skin :biggrin:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I also like the wild Alaskan salmon oil from Costco. The only thing is one cap is too big for my dog, so I just feed him using the Grizzly pump for convenience. Make sure you don't get those enteric coated ones! As far as dosage, I go by 1000mg per 30 lbs. I have seen people give a higher dosage, but this is the amount I stick with. I also give him a tiny vitamin E gelcap once in awhile. Naturemade has them in all sizes starting at 100 or 200 IU, and they don't contain any soy. You could probably find it at Target which is where I got mine.

Although I must say...I am rarely feeding salmon oil nowadays since I started raw. He gets grass fed meats when I can find/afford them and I feed canned fish at least once or twice a week.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I also like the wild Alaskan salmon oil from Costco. The only thing is one cap is too big for my dog, so I just feed him using the Grizzly pump for convenience. Make sure you don't get those enteric coated ones! As far as dosage, I go by 1000mg per 30 lbs. I have seen people give a higher dosage, but this is the amount I stick with. I also give him a tiny vitamin E gelcap once in awhile. Naturemade has them in all sizes starting at 100 or 200 IU, and they don't contain any soy. You could probably find it at Target which is where I got mine.
> 
> Although I must say...I am rarely feeding salmon oil nowadays since I started raw. He gets grass fed meats when I can find/afford them and I feed canned fish at least once or twice a week.


Why do you caution again the enteric coated fish oil capsules?

Tami


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I use Wholistic Salmon Oil. If you go to K9 power website you will find a HUGE container for the price of a small one retail. It has a pump, and I just keep it in the fridge.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Jodysmom said:


> Why do you caution again the enteric coated fish oil capsules?
> 
> Tami


Well they usually cost more and are not necessary in my opinion. Especially if your dog doesn't like to swallow pills and you have to puncture them. Then it defeats the purpose. Also I don't know how well they would work because dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer to use capsules as the omega 3 is fragile stuff. If you buy a bottle of oil it is exposed to oxygen and starts to oxidize and go rancid right away. My dogs never had trouble digesting the things but it is easy enough, if messy, to squirt the oil from them over the food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My dog spits out the capsules, so I get the wild caught salmon oil from costco.com (which includes shipping), the price is great too:
Costco - Best Pet Health Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Yeah they do*



schtuffy said:


> Well they usually cost more and are not necessary in my opinion. Especially if your dog doesn't like to swallow pills and you have to puncture them. Then it defeats the purpose. Also I don't know how well they would work because dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans?


You are very correct it wouldn't work. It is a coating that controls where the pill is absorbed. This is why when you have to give you dog aspirin you give them the non-coated kind otherwise it rarely gets absorbed and will come out in their poop. Dogs shouldn't be given gel caps IMO they should be pressed on their food with a garlic press. Companies that advertise enteric coated fish oil caps are selling rotten fish oil.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed Alaska Naturals salmon oil that I get from my local pet boutique.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Well they usually cost more and are not necessary in my opinion. Especially if your dog doesn't like to swallow pills and you have to puncture them. Then it defeats the purpose. Also I don't know how well they would work because dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans?


Humans often prefer enteric coated fish oil capsules because generic brands can result in "fish burps." The enteric coating slows down the absorption and prevents the burps. You can also freeze generic capsules and take them right before bed to avoid burps.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

I use NSI Norwegian Salmon Oil Wild Caught gel caps. My pups love to bite down on the gel caps to get the full flavor of the salmon oil in their mouths. They love their daily salmon oil gel caps. I give two to three per pup each day. I noticed one wasn't enough. My pups are big boys, 140 lbs each.

The NSI Norwegian Salmon Oil, 240 gel caps, 9.99
2 gel caps provide:
2.2 grams of Omega-3 Fatty Acids
EPA 324 mg 
DHA 216 mg

NSI Mega EFA Omega-3 EPA and DHA, 240 gel caps, 21.99
2 gel caps provide:
2.126g purified fish oil
EPA 800 mg
DHA 400 mg 

Comparison to Costco's Trunature Pure Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil which is enteric coated, 240 gel caps, 13.89
2 gel caps provide: 
2 grams of Omega-3 Fatty Acids
EPA 180 mg
DHA 220 mg

Trunature Triple Strength Omega-3, enteric coated, 150 gelcaps, 21.89
1 gel cap provides:
900 mg Omega-3 Fatty Acids
EPA 647 mg
DHA 253 mg

What matters more on the numbers is the higher EPA and DHA levels.

Found an interesting site on supplements and vitamins. This link is to Omega-3 Fatty Acids and sites every manufacturer of it.

http://dietarysupplements.nlm.nih.gov/dietary/brIngred.jsp?contain=Omega-3+Fatty+Acids&id=1179&sort=brand


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

My testimonial is sort of gross, but you folks here have poop charts so I guess you can handle it (Big grin).

I have hairless Chinese Cresteds and one dog has always had very rough blackhead filled skin on the nape of her neck. She was like that from birth, These dogs can have incomplete hair fillocles that can be troublesome. The blackheads were beneath a layer of skin and very hard to get rid of. She has sensitive skin and any scrubbing on the area would leave welts and sometimes cause an infection.

I finally started adding Seapet brand fish oil (with E) to her food and no lie within one week all the blackheads began erupting and emptying out and she has had skin as smooth as a baby's butt ever since.

I'm a big believer in adding fish oil to any diet you feed your dog. If it works that well on skin just imagine the wonders it must do for the heart and connective tissues.

All the best,
Carol


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I go by 1000mg per 30 lbs. I have seen people give a higher dosage, but this is the amount I stick with.


Reading this made me know I need to ask for advice!

One of the Yahoo groups I belong to has several members that suggest 100mg of fish oil for every 10lbs of dog weight. 

I have two Boxers, approxinately 55 and 65 pounds, and have been giving them each a 1200mg capsule every other day.

Should I be giving more?

THANKS!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I follow the recommendations here.
DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs

Check the EPA/DHA numbers on your stuff, some capsules are more concentrated than others.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I follow the recommendations here.
> DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs
> 
> Check the EPA/DHA numbers on your stuff, some capsules are more concentrated than others.


*Thank you *for the link and info, SassyMaxMom!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I follow the recommendations here.
> DogAware.com: Supplements for Dogs
> 
> Check the EPA/DHA numbers on your stuff, some capsules are more concentrated than others.


Bloody hell, just read your link and at the bottom is a note about Pet-Tabs containing lead. And, here I am, merrily sitting here gazing at a container of them by the moniter. I chuck my dog one now and then, just when I remember. Well, the're in the rubbish now.
Thanks so much for that link, I'd have never know otherwise.
I'm all overwhelmed today. After reading stuff on this site, I've discovered I'm feeding my dog lead in the Pet Tabs and charcoal in the Natures Variety Raw. Sometimes it really feels like I'm doing my best to top her off!


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

I buy VitalChoice sockeye salmon oil in the 8 oz bottles. Going by the taste and info on their website I think it is of the highest quality, unfiltered pure sockeye salmon oil. Just about everything they sell seems very expensive to me except the liquid salmon oil. An 8 oz bottle lasts me a long time. Wild Seafood & Organics - Vital Choice


----------

